# How many years experience growing



## Mutt (Jan 22, 2006)

How many years expereince you have growing. Indoor or Outdoor. Growing is growing.


----------



## Herbsparky (Jan 22, 2006)

Believe I started back in 97' or so.


----------



## lady kush (Jan 22, 2006)

Well, I only have three  years (indoor) behind me . But many more to come


----------



## Insane (Jan 24, 2006)

It was the summer of '99...lol


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 25, 2006)

Heh, heh.

A buddy of mine got me high one time when I was about 16. Mind you, that was a long time before anyone but blacks smoked weed. No foolin. Hell, I was in the back streets of Rockville Maryland and hadn't yet ever been to any large city.

The dude says, hey man, this will make you feel really good. Now, he brought this weird looking brown dead stuff back from Korea. He said a guy grew the stuff to make hashish from it.

Well, it's more than 50 years since then and I still remember how good that stuff tasted. Got me messed up, but not anything like todays weed does.

Well, to make a old guys long story shorter, he had some seeds in that stuff. Hell, anyone can make a seed grow outdoors. I sure did. I had a place I called the "smoke patch". It covered about 100 feet by 20 feet or so. It was near my special blueberry patch. Lots of sun, a creek runnin right on the edge of it. Water and sunshine to the max. Hell, I didn't do anything to them. When they flowered, it was awesome. Heh, heh, this will toast you...I smoked as much as I wanted and just let the rest rot on the bush. Every year, the place got a little larger. It was still there when I joined the Army at 18. When I got home on leave a year later, they said it got dug up because some cows got "sick" eating it. Sick hell.

Well anyway, I was growing weed then and that was in the 50's. I've been growing hydroponically for about 25 years now. I've done my own breeding, and a lot of design with Hydro units.

I can make anything work. I'm not sure I could grow weed on the moon, but I'd love to give it a try. I got almost that high last night.

I'm heavy into design. If you have a space, I can design a Hydro unit to work in just that place.

Hydro is not cheap.

Neither is weed.

Of course, I wouldn't ever sell any to buy Hydro supplies with.

Never! That shits illegal.

Ha! That was fun.

If you want to know how to build a hydro unit for your exact place, and you have the money to do it, I'll tell you how.

Get outta that dirt!

However, if you're just startin and don't have the bucks, I can tell you how to grow it as good as possible. I did dirt until I did Hydro.

My boy has grandchildren now. He doesn't get high. Damn kid never would listen.

One of my greats is almost a teen and she acts like she knows weed. I can see it. She laughs at just the right places in the movies when they're over. Uh Huh. She'd freak if she knew what was in the north wing. Ha!


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 26, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Heh, heh.
> 
> A buddy of mine got me high one time when I was about 16. Mind you, that was a long time before anyone but blacks smoked weed. No shit. Hell, I was in the back streets of Rockville Maryland and hadn't yet ever been to any large city.
> 
> ...



hydro setup ehh? i might need this soon


----------



## Weeddog (Jan 30, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Heh, heh.
> 
> 
> Of course, I wouldn't ever sell any to buy Hydro supplies with.
> ...



Just use your light bill to buy hydro supplies then sell some weed to pay your light bill.


----------



## Eggman (Feb 20, 2006)

it's been 12 years, over 50 harvests and at one point, over 1/2 acre outside per summer for 3 years.


----------



## MMilitiaR (Feb 20, 2006)

man, you guys put me to shame... i wont even say mine, ,lol.


----------



## MissMolly (Mar 19, 2006)

1986 I started on my own ..but as a child and teen I tended gardens of my older hippy sisters . Some people smell turkey or cookies baking and it brings them back home. With me its the smell of weed that brings back family memories.


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Apr 6, 2006)

Im a newbee  this will be my first grow, but not the last.  Ill grow my own from now on.


----------



## Kindbuds Bro (May 26, 2006)

Why cant we vote?? I got just over 6 1/2 years 
growing. Got started back in 1999 just like Insane 
when i was 16 or so


----------



## Bobber (Jun 16, 2006)

I am growing outdoor now, this is my first growing.But I realy want to grow indoor, but it will be later .


----------



## rasta (Jun 16, 2006)

2002


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 16, 2006)

First Time!


----------



## THEMEDIC (Jun 17, 2006)

1986


----------



## rockydog (Jun 17, 2006)

1st real time growing. But I'm hooked already. I got as new h
	

obby


----------



## bigben (Jul 3, 2006)

since 06/26/2006, i am soooo greene I am in veg, but I have a good mentor


----------



## Insane (Jul 3, 2006)

THEMEDIC said:
			
		

> 1986


 Hey I was born in 1986! lol


----------



## Hick (Jul 4, 2006)

..hee hee. An "old" boss told me one time.."some people have ten years experience, others have one year, ten times"


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 4, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..hee hee. An "old" boss told me one time.."some people have ten years experience, others have one year, ten times"


*Hick thanks for making me puke with your avatar this morning. It's just what i needed.  *


----------



## LLCoolBud (Jul 13, 2006)

Going on about 5-6th months so far...no bud yet  . But to be fair my attempt has went fairly problem free so far and all my surviving plants are babes so fingers crossed for an awesome harvest.  

Oh ya and no question im hooked, I know i wont ever stop growing especaily after my first harvest lol.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 15, 2006)

from the time i raided my first outdoor grow to now = 35 years.  33 years outdoor,  got seeds from another outdoor raid.  to inside = 15 years


----------



## Weeddog (Aug 16, 2006)

astra007 said:
			
		

> from the time i raided my first outdoor grow to now = 35 years.  33 years outdoor,  got seeds from another outdoor raid.  to inside = 15 years



Does this mean you used to be a cop, or are you still a cop?


----------



## Weeddog (Aug 16, 2006)

Around my parts, your pot gets raided by cops.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 16, 2006)

Weeddog said:
			
		

> Does this mean you used to be a cop, or are you still a cop?


----------



## astra007 (Aug 16, 2006)

that isn't even funny my friend?  but even cops are human and like mj - where do ya think all that evidence locker stuff goes?  no, we just have alot of outdoor growers hereabouts and when yer out checking yer grow, sometimes ya stumble accross some1 elses and if its mature - well? err....

luv them faces B/G


----------



## Hick (Aug 16, 2006)

hmmmmm...a "cop" can be honest, dedicated, loyal to his profession and convictions. _That_ I can respect. 
A fellow grower that steals another mans crop.."I have a problem respecting"
What kind of "care provider", steals another mans medicine?...What kind of 'man' steals another  mans work?..What does a 'man' like that see in the mirror in the morning when he shaves?
You have struck on a very sensetive subject with me. 
Please elaborate/explain/justify those actions for me.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 16, 2006)

sure no problem hick, up hereabouts we make a game within my associated friends to look fer others grows.  if we can find them with a little inside info then leo can too.  we have about 25 grow areas and 30 peeps growing.  over the years, we have created some nifty stealth outdoor plots.  i once grew inside an old cow barn with no roof.  posted danger signs that it may collapse at any time.  and nailed shut the openings except 1 concealed one.  hee haw - took off 30 hefty blueberries on that 1.  varmits of all kinds could not get to it.  its open to the growers, workers, family members,  ect....... all ya have to do is bring in 1 plant then ya got the rights to grow that strain.  thats how i got the TVK - even got shot at, i did........ scary old hermit.  long time ago, i was a worker and i found a grow which lead me on my path.  dont get yer knot in a bother, bud.  oh ya, we sumtimes find others' grows as well.  golden rule is never strip another persons grow and leave a message.  i see yer point - i've lost grows to forest wildfires - it aint funny..........


----------



## Hick (Aug 16, 2006)

Well, that makes me feel somewhat better. If it's "all among friends" no harm.
I stumbled onto a FOAF's grow once. I clipped an "obvious" bud and bobby pinned a $5 bill in it's spot. That conveyed a message without revealing information about "what I was doing" in the area.
  I never 'fessed up to it, but heard about it through the 'grapevine'. It gave me a good snicker


----------



## puffdog (Aug 25, 2006)

Thought I would give you all a story. I'm new to this site but just can't get enough of it. Just started growing this year with some bag seed that I've been collecting for almost 20 years. I've tried growing a few times back when I was in school (about 23 years ago) but new nothing about it. Well let me see, back then my older brother was sellin' and I was pinchin'. I was 16 or so and my brother was around 25 and we lived with my mother and my little sis who was 13. I got some seeds from some of the pinched pot and started my first grow in my basement. Regular kid set up two liter bottle cut in half under a regular bulb with some tin foil around it. I had only one spout so I was babying it pretty good. The basement was my hangout had friends over all the time liftin' weights, smokin', drinkin' you know little parties under moms feet. My brother wasn't part of it he was old enough to go out and party, but my little sis was with us. She would bring some of her friends over and we would all have a good time. Well this one time I hooked up with this cute little thing about 13-14 at the time ( god and I have two daughters now One going on 19 and a goody goody withno clue and the other going on 13 and she's already starting to look for trouble I guess what goes around... well you know) any way this little tart wanted to crash in the basement and smoke and have some fun under moms nose. She spent the night and well the rest we don't need to get into. When I woke up the next day I made breakfast for her and well to make this story shorter she ate half my plant It was about 15" tall and had a nice thick stem in the shape of a Y. She ripped one arm off. I found out a little later by my sis that it was her. I never saw her again the little shit. Well what I did was take elmers glue and sealed the tear and it continued to grow. I couldn't believe it. I had it going pretty good in about 3 maybe 4 weeks when my mother found it and ripped it apart and threw it in the dumpster down the driveway. She thought it was my brothers. While she was bitchin' him out I was diggin' in the garbage lookin' to smoke it. Those were the days.


----------



## lefty (Aug 26, 2006)

oh boy im just starting to grow the herbs so u can say im a rookie. i ve had gardens b for though!


----------



## THEMEDIC (Aug 28, 2006)

Insane said:
			
		

> Hey I was born in 1986! lol


 
I know 1985 was a blur for me but I'm sure I had nothing to do with that...


----------



## THEMEDIC (Aug 28, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..hee hee. An "old" boss told me one time.."some people have ten years experience, others have one year, ten times"


 
true...so true..
and you will always learn more from the passion of the grow than from any other aspect of it...


----------



## agreenbud (Sep 4, 2006)

15 years


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 5, 2006)

I didn't even know what pot looked like until I was 18. I decided to start smoking _after_ joined the military! Great timing, I know... but for the past four years I think I have smoked just as much, if not more than my friends who were smoking back in junior high.


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 14, 2006)

I started in 1982 and now its in my blood i love to see it bud.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 3, 2006)

13 yrs


----------



## Hippiemaster420 (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm 18, started smokin' when I was 11, started growin' when i was 16. I've only got 2 outdoor and 3 indoor (starting 4th soon) under my belt but I do alright for being a youngin'


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 6, 2006)

I first tried growing about four years ago and ended up with all males, 24 to be exact.  My wife made me through them out as they made the house smell, choices huh?  So last summer a buddy and I was toking a fatty in the backyard, he said lets plants these seeds and see what happens.  Basically I forgot about them until  2 months later I noticed this smell (lovely I say) of weed and looked down and saw 5 big plants and they were all female, woo hoo!  I took them inside and cared for them and ever since I have been hooked on growing and now it is an obsession.  Unfortunately I can't smoke until March, the whole probation thing ya dig, so by then I will have enough to have a smoke fest to revel a towering inferno.   By the way this site is a Godsend vive' la growers!


----------



## Mutt (Nov 10, 2006)

The thread was started in Jan. when the forum was still small. You would be amazed at the amount of members that have joined since that day.


----------



## kasgrow (Apr 7, 2007)

27 yrs. off and on


----------



## delta9THC (Apr 14, 2007)

7 yrs.


----------



## indiglo (Apr 14, 2007)

Just started indoors last year. Finally have a cool husband. Good for mee my fiends and family.

I'll continue to grow as long as I smoke and that will be when I die.


----------



## BonesBUD (Jul 18, 2007)

just getting started, but hope to be at it for a long long time.


----------



## nervous_nigel (Aug 14, 2007)

BonesBUD said:
			
		

> just getting started, but hope to be at it for a long long time.


 
Me too - started in March. Made some mistakes this year, but hope to come through the 'learning curve' and get good at it, one day...


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 14, 2007)

4 years.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 15, 2007)

so reopen the poll mutt lets see what kinda percentages we can get, make it more specific though, 

1-3, 3-7, 7-10, 10-15,15+


----------



## Mutt (Aug 15, 2007)

re-opened for ya. added about another year to it.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 15, 2007)

come on now ppl mutt reopened the poll lets see what kinda of experience we really got


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 15, 2007)

2 months total so far. Years to come though.


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 23, 2007)

born/raised cityboy. - started "gardening" age 10 - (more than 4 decades ago) growing carrots, radishes, lettuce, etc.,  on a clay packed, shietty, shaded, little piece of dirt, called a backyard. started growing mj outdoors, (seedlings indoors) maybe 25 - 30 years ago - but inside, this is new to me, but the same principles apply "put a $10 plant into a $20 hole."


----------



## jb247 (Sep 24, 2007)

During the '70's, right after I got back from 'Nam...we grew it in our garden and never had problems, we were way out in the country, using bag seed and got some incredible smoke. Then a neighbor called in a complaint about the third year in...spent a bit of "hard time" over that, and didn't grow for nearly 30 yrs. Just got back into it about 2 yrs. ago and know 20 times as much as I used to thanks to sites like this.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## fleshstain (Sep 24, 2007)

my 1st grow was an outdoor grow of some Afghani in '94....i was only 15 and me and a buddy thought we'd give it a try....started growing indoors in '96 and been going since then....


----------



## goddog (Nov 12, 2007)

i just started growing this year, and have almost wiped out my crop 3 times so far, lol.....


----------



## godtea (Jan 10, 2008)

my first attempt was in 1970. 
grew outdoors until the early 90's
went indoors in 94


----------



## billy_fyshe (Jan 10, 2008)

nearly a year
and its already the most fascinatin and productive hobby ive ever had
i think even if i stopped smokin i would keep on growin


----------



## snuggles (Jan 10, 2008)

Been doing the indoor for about 1.5 years and the outdoor guerilla before that for about 8 or so years...didn't learn much with the outdoor guerilla obviously..lol


----------



## ex-baron (May 24, 2008)

man, you sound like the perfect parent/grandparent! ****, thats how i educated two of the nephews - the other ones only 12, so given time...

right, here it is. Just got my first batch of seeds growing. Simply placed around 40 seeds (from the last years recovering) into some seed trays with a good helping of potting compost two weeks ago, and for the last week have been adding Nitrozyne and BioBizz Grow every couple of days. 

Very pleasantly surprised have they've shot up! Many more than i'd anticipated! Now around 50-80mm high.

Going looking for planting compost and other mediums today - perlite and dolomite/bat droppings/worm castings all seem to get regular good comments and recommendations. I'm looking at growing outside eventually in pots - currently will be in spare bedroom with lots of day light.Will start leaving the window open a little to let air flow too.

So then - any tips??

BC :woohoo:


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 24, 2008)

:farm: *I started growing in the summer of 1967.  just some gifted bag seeds I put into a flower pot and grew in the back behind the barn.  we smoked it all too.  I dont know what kind it was really was, but it was supposed to be from Jamaica.  since then it's been one glorious disaster after another, from soil outdoors to soil indoors with flouros to mercury vapor, to halide to sodium, then on to hydro in about 1983-84 and the next big change I see on the horizon is a dwc set-up.  

Over the decades, it's become apparent to me at least that growing for my own stash is the ONLY way to go.  I dont sell and noone has ever seen my growroom in person, except me.  I only grow enuf to get from 1 harvest to the next, usually just 1 plant.  any surplus from the past harvest is turned to oil, and from time to time I do have a little oil on hand. 

And, not to say disasters dont still occur, take a look at my SnowWhite grow from april thru now and you can see what too-much-nutes can do to even a SuperPlant, by a very experienced grower.* :hubba:


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 10, 2008)

There was no answer less than one year 
I grew a plant back in 2000 indoors but I didn't really care... Just watered it.. And had a few nice buds to smoke at the end... 
Than I grew Outdoors a few times but always failed... Now am more into it... Reading writing... ordering seeds...
I'm in love again 
It's great!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Aug 10, 2008)

is there a "less than one year "catagory ???lol


----------



## andy52 (Aug 10, 2008)

just started.tried in the past outside and always got ripped off or got scared one.hey bubonic,i want to get a hydro setup.and tips from you would be great.everyone tells me you get better smoke and more of it out of hydro.sure gonna give it a try.help me out bud.thank you.oh yeah,i had some plants last yr. that were 5ft and my girl pulled them up.of course i had them in her flower garden by the house.can't blame her.i didn't think they would grow.never did anything to them.just planted them and they took off,


----------



## abby475 (Sep 12, 2008)

since 1995


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 13, 2008)

wow,  I see lot of young growers,  I used to raise hell when I was in elem. and middle schools..  fair enough... I started grew at age 11 outdoor, lived near down the river, which works wonderful and hunters is not allowed to access these forest for years and still do.. has success at 12 year old..until then started learn that plants can grow under cfls which I was age 25, and has gone indoor this year Im age 27,   I am so amazed  that indoor is so fast in growing than outside,  I could harvest in 80 days and learning to do 70/60 days to harvest..outdoor takes 9 months to a year to the harvest time!  indoor blew my mind away, and Im doing tomatoes too in aero!


----------



## howardstern (Sep 13, 2008)

12 years.


----------



## massproducer (Sep 17, 2008)

it seems like a lot of people have crazy amounts of experience but yet have very little practical knowledge... How is this possible?


----------



## cutthoatish420 (Sep 17, 2008)

i got six month hydro and six month soil alll indo


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 17, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> it seems like a lot of people have crazy amounts of experience but yet have very little practical knowledge... How is this possible?



lol,strange indeed.
 I grew my first plant at the tender age of 14.Me and my buddies started some seeds in the new school greenhouse.Then tried to grow them outside with no success.I kept trying and eventually got some actual bud a few years after that.Who knew growing pot was so complicated!That was 16 years ago so I guess that makes me an old timer.....bummer


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 17, 2008)

Massproducer-

You can do something your entire life one way- that doesnt make it the right way.....Practice makes permanent!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 19, 2008)

Just to clarify, this thread should be about how many actual years you have grown.  Doing one grow in 1988, and then one this year, doesn't mean that you have twenty years of experience.


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 20, 2008)

well i started growing outdoors 13 or 14 yrs ago im a nubee at growing in doors like 3 months


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

Off in on since the early 80's


----------



## IRISH (Oct 29, 2009)

i may as well get it down. my first grow was 33 years ago outside on my uncles farm. now, that don't mean i've been growing every year for 33 years...hhmmm... but pretty darn close...

you wanna know something? i've never sold anything i ever grew. i prided myself by this rule...this stemmed from knowing what my 'ol man would do to me if i was ever found out about.thats what scared me the most, hurting my 'ol man...

thinking back now at all that weed i've grown, if i would have went the other way, i maybe would be dead by now...

my outdoor, after 33 years, came to an end this growing season. i've been wanting to come indoor for several years, and finally did my first indoor winter of 07. then , winter 08, and now 09...( i'm learning)...

i got alot to learn still. i admit. this indoor is a whole new world of growing opening up to me. so , here i am. what a better place there is to learn, than from some real fine folks i've met here at MP...

teach away.:hubba: , you have my full attention...Irish... ...


----------



## umbra (Oct 29, 2009)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, this thread should be about how many actual years you have grown.  Doing one grow in 1988, and then one this year, doesn't mean that you have twenty years of experience.



How true. But the opposite is also true. If you grow indoors and get 4, 5, or 6 crops a year and grow for 20 years, is that an equivalent to 80, 100, or 120 years experience?


----------



## SicSativa (Oct 29, 2009)

:holysheep: I started in So. Cal.  in 1975. Found a seed in my Ty Stick. anyone remember Ty-sticks.:headbang2:


----------



## tokasmoke (Oct 29, 2009)

1982.....always Indoor, Tried Outdoors A Couple Of Times,not Much Luck. Mind You In The Early 80's, There Was No Computer To Go To For Guidance And Knowledge.i Had My Indoor Mj Hort. Bible And The Rest Was Trial And Error. Oh Yea, No Hydro Stores Either.made Alot Of Gadgets Back Then, Now That I Think About It...i Still Do!!!!!


----------



## Hick (Oct 29, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> How true. But the opposite is also true. If you grow indoors and get 4, 5, or 6 crops a year and grow for 20 years, is that an equivalent to 80, 100, or 120 years experience?


..:rofl:... .. and if I've been growing in the same outdoor hole every year, for 20 years, unsuccessfully. Does that mean that I have "one year, twenty times"...:hubba:


----------



## umbra (Oct 29, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..:rofl:... .. and if I've been growing in the same outdoor hole every year, for 20 years, unsuccessfully. Does that mean that I have "one year, twenty times"...:hubba:



lol, Hick. If you were growing in the same spot for 20 years unsuccessfully, I wouldn't think even 1 years experience 20x.


----------



## Ghostwolf (Oct 30, 2009)

:cool2: Been growin off and on since '76, but now trying a stealth pc case grow, so far so good. And I do remember Thai stick, mmmmmm good!


----------



## Alistair (Oct 30, 2009)

I've got about 3 years growing experience.  I believe I'm finally beginning to learn something.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Oct 30, 2009)

I have about 2-1/2 years experience and every new grow is like the first.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 4, 2009)

I used to help out my aunt and uncle back in the mid seventies when I was a kid.  My Uncle is really the one who influenced me, and helped me along as a young adult.  But I've been growing outdoors on my own since 1985.  Somtimes succsefully, sometimes not, some big, and some small, some raids and lost trust from people I thought were my friends.  I'm pretty new to the indoor grow, other than starting plants inside in the late winter, early spring to get a jump on things.  I'm on my 4th indoor grow indoors and it's not the same as outdoors imo.  But at least inside I control the wether, don't have to worry about varmints (both 2 legged, and 4) gettin my crops.  And it's not as far of a walk.  I could not imagine my life without growing the weed!  My uncle told me when I was a kid "once a guy gets a taste of growing his own, nothing else with satisfy him"  He was right! Rest in peace uncle Vern!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 12, 2009)

13 soon...yikes!


----------

